# Length of BSOC in Kingston



## mp_ada (11 Nov 2008)

Does anyone know the number of weeks the Basic Signals Officers' Course is in Kingston?  This would be the Phase III and Phase IV that I'm wondering about.  I am sorry, I have searched and didn't find it, even on the recruiting site so if it is out there, I apologize in advance!

Thanks!


----------



## Snafu-Bar (11 Nov 2008)

Heya.

 According to the CFRC website the link to SigOP specifies within that the training in Kingston lasts for about 6 months.

 Not sure of that is still the case, but it's what they have listed in the info tabs.

Cheers.

http://www.forces.ca/#en81-81


----------



## mp_ada (11 Nov 2008)

I'm looking for Officer specific...is this the same?


----------



## Snafu-Bar (12 Nov 2008)

According to the CFRC website the length of your training depends on your path of entry DEO,ROTP and so on...

 The officers tab can be viewed by clicking show all on the jobs page.


Cheers.


----------



## mp_ada (14 Nov 2008)

Thank you for trying to help, however, going in as any officer plan (DEO, ROTP, CEOTP, whatever) will not change the time spent on the Basic Signals Officers' Course.  This is the information I'm looking for (length specifically), also how intense it is possibly?  I have read there are field exercises, how much of the course is spent in the field?  This information is not given on the CFR site online.  Thanks


----------



## Snafu-Bar (14 Nov 2008)

Here's a pdf on the officers info's

http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/84_en.pdf


Cheers.


----------



## mp_ada (14 Nov 2008)

Snafu, have you read this PDF?  Again, I have been to the recruiting site, seen the info (PDF included).  Can anyone who has useful info please help?  THank you.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Nov 2008)

From the CFSCE website:



> Qualification Code: AISD   (DP 1 Pri 2)
> 
> * This Qualification is taught in the following two courses: Basic Signal Officer Course - Phase III; and Basic Signal Officer Course - Phase IV.
> 
> ...



I do know they have an exercise (possibly more) in there somewhere, but having not done either course, I am unsure of the field time required.


----------



## mp_ada (14 Nov 2008)

awesome!  Thanks!  would still like to know about field exercises too if anyone knows?  Does anyone know if its possible to live off base for the course (I know it has to be approved and all...but just wondering if it has been done in the past).


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Nov 2008)

I had some Phase III BSOC students when I was staff for a SigOp QL5 course at CFSCE. They went to the field with us, and rotated into the troop from our HQ at an arena. When not being assessed (all rotations as a Troop Comd were assessed), the students ran C/S 0, and manned the gate. Our exercise lasted 6 days.

A small tip for your Ph3 exercise, don't replace the Troop "Sgt" with your driver as the 3iC in your orders group. OCdt in question failed his assessment and we all got a good chuckle as I handed my rank epaulet to the EWAT who was acting as the Troop Comd driver.


----------



## lugarou (14 Nov 2008)

Mod 1 is 11 weeks long, comprised of 3 exercises of which 1 is in the field. That is the notorious Mercury Storm. As Puckchaser says, it is 6 days long.

Mod 2 is 9 weeks long, comprised of 2 exercises of which none involves being in the field. The final exercise is in a classroom. One of those shiftwork deals that goes for 5 days.

Yes, it is possible to live off base, as that is what the majority of the RMC candidates do. Also, most leave on the weekend. Be sure to inform you course staff as soon as possible WRT living arrangements as there is always a fire drill over who gets meal cards, room allotments and the like.


----------



## SigPigQc (16 Nov 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I am a French-speaking candidate of Quebec and I going on phase 3 next summer. I had some question about French-speaking candidates.  They can make their evaluation or exam in French or the instructors cannot evaluate candidate in french language ? In order to prepare me for this mod, what do you advise me to read to facilitate my phase 3 ? Do you have access to the material of course ? I looked on webtop and there almost nothing compared to the other courses...Neway, any information will help me.

thanks a lot.


----------



## lugarou (16 Nov 2008)

Every effort is made to accommodate francophone candidates. Currently it is a bilingual course, however, the functional language is English. Exams can be taken in either language, and projects can also be completed in either language. 

Language will not be a barrier, so don't expect it to be.

As far as preparation is concerned there will be a pre-reading list sent out in your joining instructions. It will have all the usual suspects (300 series), but those will be covered ad naseum during the course, so you can almost get by without looking at them if you are a quick reader. I would however, get into the new Signals in Land Operations (SILO) as well as the ACP-125 1B. Become intimately familiar with Military Symbols for Land Operations (B-GL-331-003) as it will help you on both Mod 1 and 2. 

Next Summer will be the last time for training under the current trade structure, so there will be a bundle of fun to be had at CFSCE.


----------



## mp_ada (16 Nov 2008)

lugarou said:
			
		

> Next Summer will be the last time for training under the current trade structure, so there will be a bundle of fun to be had at CFSCE.



What is it that is changing?


----------



## SigPigQc (16 Nov 2008)

okay ty for your reply lugarou, you reassure me a lot.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2008)

???

Who's ty?


----------



## SigPigQc (16 Nov 2008)

ty= thank you


----------



## lugarou (17 Nov 2008)

ada said:
			
		

> What is it that is changing?



I should clarify. The Sig O trade isn't changing, yet, however the amalgamation of the Sig Op, Lineman and LCIS trades will alter the employment aspects with regards to personnel management. 

Also, CFSCE itself will be in the throws of trying to get the new structure implemented. In true Jimmy fashion it will be a sprint to the finish with lots of blood loss. The courses run in the Summer will probably get to be guinea pigs for a mess of things. 

To make things even more interesting the current Commandant of CFSCE moves on after the Summer. Make of that what you will.


----------



## mp_ada (17 Nov 2008)

lugarou said:
			
		

> I should clarify. The Sig O trade isn't changing, yet, however the amalgamation of the Sig Op, Lineman and LCIS trades will alter the employment aspects with regards to personnel management.
> 
> Also, CFSCE itself will be in the throws of trying to get the new structure implemented. In true Jimmy fashion it will be a sprint to the finish with lots of blood loss. The courses run in the Summer will probably get to be guinea pigs for a mess of things.
> 
> To make things even more interesting the current Commandant of CFSCE moves on after the Summer. Make of that what you will.



Right ok, just wanted to make sure.  I had read the other thread about the civvy positions replacing static CF positions, but wanted to make sure I didn't miss something with regards to the officer positions.

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Sigsguy (5 Dec 2008)

Don't get wrapped up in the changes to the Sigs Trades just yet.  There is a lot of work that needs to be done prior to MES (the combing of the Sigs Trades) coming into effect.  
The information provided about BSOC is on the money, even the advice about not making your driver the part of the command team.


----------



## MC (13 Jan 2009)

This thread was useful.

What are the dates for BSOC next year? On the CFSCE site I could only find the 08-09 schedule.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jan 2009)

Probably will be avail after April.


----------



## meni0n (13 Jan 2009)

New schedule draft fo 09-10 is available. I've seen it today.


----------



## SigPigQc (8 May 2009)

Does anyone knows if there is a BSOC MODI confirmed for the next summer 2009 at kingston ?


----------



## Viperboss (20 May 2009)

BSOC courses run more often then the BCOC (CELE AIR Course).  There is one BSOC course Mod 2 ending on June 12th. So a Mod 1 should start soon after maybe 1 month break?


----------



## sky777 (26 May 2010)

Hi guys.
I applied for Signals Officers (DEO program).
I am just curious what will be next after BMOQ with numbers of weeks before starting to work.
1. BMOQ (16 weeks)
2.  ?
3.  ?
4.  ?
Thanks.


----------

